# Old Falstaff Bottle



## Eastonized (Oct 3, 2010)

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/8611/img0396au.jpg

 http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1181/img0396a1.jpg

 http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5893/img0397am.jpg

 Just wanting to know facts about this bottle =) I found it today on my grandpas farm and thought it looks neat, On both sides of the bottle it says 'FALSTAFF 12 fl oz beer falstaff brewing corp st louis mo, omaha, nebr, galveston , tex.  And on the bottom of the bottle it shows a '5-'


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome, I'm not sure when crown cap screw threads started being used, Something in the 70's I should think. Nice color if your camera did it justice. I'd suggest it had shoulder labels.
 Was this near the road (tossed out a window) or down in the back 40??


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2010)

Pre 76 and not too sure it had any labels...


----------



## Eastonized (Oct 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Welcome, I'm not sure when crown cap screw threads started being used, Something in the 70's I should think. Nice color if your camera did it justice. I'd suggest it had shoulder labels.
> Was this near the road (tossed out a window) or down in the back 40??


 
 Thank you!  And yes the color is just as good in person.  I actually found it out in the woods (near an old path that trucks used to drive up and down).






> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Pre 76 and not too sure it had any labels...


 
 Thanks for the reply =)


----------

